# Could Someone Tell Me Where In The Guru Granth Sahib Ji This Is From?



## TF7 (May 30, 2011)

Hello all, I'm new!

I was browsing facebook when I came across the following quote which it states is from the Guru Granth Sahib Ji:

"Teri kismat da likha tere to koi kho nai sakda..
Je us di meher hove te tenu o v mil jae jo tera ho nai sakda"

It's a beautiful quote. Would it be possible for someone to tell me where specifically it located as I'd like to read the surrounding.

Apologies for any mistakes

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ambarsaria (May 30, 2011)

TF7 ji welcome and hope you find what you need here.  In terms of your quote try the following,

http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Advanced&Param=english

The quote looks quite filmy or hurting heart type too, so you may try some of the bollywood search engines too. mundahug
Hope you find peace, love and happiness one way or another.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## spnadmin (May 30, 2011)

I tried 3 search engines and found nothing, searching from the beginning of the tuk, and searching anywhere in a Gurbani tuk. Came up cold on all three. I searched on transliterations, English and first letters. Nothing.

Srigranth - the link that Ambarsaria gave you will let you search in Gurmukhi or English. This looks like a very poor transliteration of the Gurmukhi, adding to your challenges.

What do you think this means in English? Pick one English word and use the search engine at the link to search on that word.

Best of luck!


----------



## Ambarsaria (May 30, 2011)

spnadmin ji a feeble attempt to describe what is written,

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:UseFELayout/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156">  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin:0in; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:10.0pt; 	font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-ansi-language:#0400; 	mso-fareast-language:#0400; 	mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->





> "Teri kismat da likha tere to koi kho nai sakda..
> _What is written in your fate nobody can steal from you_
> 
> Je us di meher hove te tenu o v mil jae jo tera ho nai sakda"
> ...



Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## spnadmin (May 30, 2011)

The reason it sounds like Gurbani is the statement "What is written in/as your fate." Appearing so many times in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji--- having destiny written on your forehead. I did not pick up on the boy/girl part of it. Kismat is a Hindi word too, lending credence to your hypothesis. Thanks.


----------



## TF7 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the swift responses.

The whole reason for the thread was that I myself am curious as to where this quote is really from and just wanted to verify. I tried all the search engines and they returned no results.

I genuinely did not interpret this quote to have a Bollywood theme. I didn't pick up on the romantic undertones of it and I don't believe that's what it is about, although I can see where you are coming from.


----------



## Admin (May 30, 2011)

This piece of poetry is presently circulating through SMSs worldwide but certainly it is not Gurbani. :noticemunda: i am looking for the source of this poetry too...


----------



## Ambarsaria (May 30, 2011)

Aman Singh ji perhaps look under "Romeos who just lost their Juliettes"    lol

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## spnadmin (May 30, 2011)

Here is a web site Aman ji that is an SMS incubator. Look what they have. A bunch of things to SMS, including but not limited to, Teri kismat da likha tere to koi kho nai sakda

http://isms.ibibo.com/similar?id=13880420

Checked it on Google. It is viral, all over facebook and Twitter. Driving a lot of people crazy.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 30, 2011)

NOT GURBANI or even Bhai Gurdass Ji....similar to..Naam .Khumaree nanaka charreh reheh din raat type of man made poetry passing off as gurbani...even Nanak naam chardeekalla tereh bahnneh sarbatt da bahlla is NOT GURBANI.


----------



## BhagatSingh (May 31, 2011)

another one "na koi hindu na koi musalman"


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 31, 2011)

Na hum Hindu na mussalman...Allah Raam ke pind praan is Bhagat Kabir Ji declaration....and is in SGGS.


----------



## spnadmin (May 31, 2011)

I think we all need to be on the alert that more of these will be coming through the net. Based on the fact there are actual web sites that clone these sayings...deliberately...to be similar to something in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.

It goes viral in a short period of time. I was amazed by my discovery ...see a few posts above.

Basically they are big time wasters and start a kind of mad cap current on the net as people try to figure out why they sound like something "I heard before."


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Jun 27, 2011)

The Quote 
Na Hum Hindu Na Musalman.....Alah Raam Ke Pindu Paraan  is at pp1136 and is in Raagu Bhairo M 5

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Jun 27, 2011)

Right from the very begening and from the times of Nanak Ji there were constant attempt of quotes matching the style of Gurbaani.And even some persons did not hesitate in making use of NANAK  as is clear fro m different quotes.
We are greatly indebted to our Fifth NANAK Ji to put a break for ever to avoid any intrusion of verses in the true Gurbaani words.And equally great indebted to 10th NANAK ji for giving us Living SABADu GuRU  as SGGS .

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 27, 2011)

Bagga Ji..I stand corrected. Thank you Ji.
Bhagat kabir Ji has written other tuks along the same lines...appreciate the correction jios.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 27, 2011)

prakash.s.bagga said:


> Right from the very begening and from the times of Nanak Ji there were constant attempt of quotes matching the style of Gurbaani.And even some persons did not hesitate in making use of NANAK  as is clear fro m different quotes.
> We are greatly indebted to our Fifth NANAK Ji to put a break for ever to avoid any intrusion of verses in the true Gurbaani words.And equally great indebted to 10th NANAK ji for giving us Living SABADu GuRU  as Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji .
> 
> Prakash.S.Bagga



THAT is the KACHI BANI that Guru Amardass Ji warned Sikhs about. IN Fact people like Mehrbaan were very adept and skilled kathavachaks of Gurbani...and began to write SIMILAR bani under the name of NANAK to confuse the sikhs..thats why GURU ARJUN JI decided to Bind all AUTHENTIC GURBANI in the One Volume POTHI SAHIB (SGGS) and di it so skillfully with numbers/mahalls/additions/sub-totals/checks and double checks notes etc thats its IMPOSSIBLE to add or subtract any TUK or even one word form SGGS without revealing the interference !!
The One and only instance of adulteration could occur only AFTER the Mundawnni Chhaap MOHR of closure of Mundawwni Mah 5 at the end of SGGS. Thus Raagmalla and various OTHER BANIS come after the Slok mahlal oanjvaan that seals the SGGS CLOSED.
This ILLEGAL use of the Nanak Chhaap may have been the REASON for Guru hargobind Ji,Guru har rai ji and Guru Harkishan Ji for not writing any Gurbani to show that any Bani written by Mehrbaan etc under Mahalla CHHEVAAN Satvaan AAThvaan etc would be instantly seen as Fake.
GURU ARJUN JI was MARTYRED for writing the SGGS !! This was His GREATEST CRIME..and TODAY we cna see as FACT how the SGGS is the ONE FORT that we Sikhs have that is IMMPOSSIBLE TO DESTROY/BREACH !! IF NOT for the strength of SGGS..we would be LOST totally LOST.


----------

